# Lure Coursing in MN?



## arcouillard (Mar 6, 2014)

Any lure coursing people in MN? I would love to start trying out various dog sports with my pup, and I figure lure coursing is a good place to start since he LOVES to chase the flirt pole. I am looking for a practice or low key (not really competitive) type setting to start. He's a boxer mix, so it would have to be an all-breed type thing. Any recommendations/ideas? I am not in the loop with dog sports around here, but if anyone knows of clubs or facilities (even for other all-breed sports) I'd love the input! I'm a little ways south of the Twin Cities.


----------

